# Sausage smoking temperature??



## jhud

Do I need to turn my electric smoker on high heat for sausage? I am reading that the temperature of the meat needs to be 170 before eating, and I smoke it for 3-5 hours.  Thoughts?


----------



## lu1847

Personally I start out with my smoker around 120-130 degrees and put my sausage in for an hour or so with no smoke to dry out a bit.  Then I smoke at 130-150 (that's just how much my MES fluctuates) for about 2-4 hours(depending on the size of the sausage). Then I finish by poaching them I water about 165 degrees  until the sausage reaches an internal temp of 155 or so.  This I just a baseline for how I do my snack stics.  There are many ways of doing it this is just my method.  I hope it helps.  There will be others on here to offer advise as well.


----------



## jhud

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## fagesbp

If you go to 170 IT on your sausage, the fat will render and you'll be left with dry crumbly sausage. I always go to 152. I start at 130 for an hour then 150 for an hour then 170 smoker temp til they are 152 IT. That usually takes me about 4 or 5 hours total. Then into a cold water bath til they are cooled to stop the cooking and keep them from shrinking and getting wrinkly. Then I hang to bloom for a few hours. That's mainly for color and to dry before packaging.


----------



## couger78

jhud said:


> Do I need to turn my electric smoker on high heat for sausage? I am reading that the temperature of the meat needs to be 170 before eating, and I smoke it for 3-5 hours.  Thoughts?


For fresh sausages (those without CURE added), best to 'cook' them (at 190°+), versus attempting to smoke. Warm smoke temperatures lie within the *The Danger Zone* (40-140° F), which is the range of temperatures where all bacteria grow very fast.

IF you are attempting to smoke sausages WITH the proper amount of cure, you can start at lower temp (120-130°) for a hour or so to dry them before applying smoke. Alternatively, you can fan-dry them at room temp an hour before placing them in the smoker.

Next step is to raise the temps gradually (140-160°) over the next several hours applying smoke, capping out at 170-180°—much higher than this (190°+) and you'll begin to render fat from the sausages. Sausages are ready when an internal temp is 154°, Some pull it at 152° & let residual heat carry it to the desired temp.

Kevin

Here's another Meat Safety Chart:













meat-safety-thermometer.jpg



__ couger78
__ Jan 18, 2013


----------



## boykjo




----------



## Biggy1

fagesbp said:


> If you go to 170 IT on your sausage, the fat will render and you'll be left with dry crumbly sausage. I always go to 152. I start at 130 for an hour then 150 for an hour then 170 smoker temp til they are 152 IT. That usually takes me about 4 or 5 hours total. Then into a cold water bath til they are cooled to stop the cooking and keep them from shrinking and getting wrinkly. Then I hang to bloom for a few hours. That's mainly for color and to dry before packaging.


Do you dry them for an hour at 120* with no smoke?


----------



## couger78

Biggy1 said:


> Do you dry them for an hour at 120* with no smoke?


That’s what I typically have done. This will remove any excess moisture and allow the smoke to permeate with better results. At least this has been my experience.


----------



## Biggy1

couger78 said:


> That’s what I typically have done. This will remove any excess moisture and allow the smoke to permeate with better results. At least this has been my experience.


Appreciate it sir!


----------



## pineywoods

Are you smoking sausage you made or sausage you bought from the store. Makes a huge difference in how you smoke them


----------



## Biggy1

pineywoods said:


> Are you smoking sausage you made or sausage you bought from the store. Makes a huge difference in how you smoke them


They are homemade pork sausage with AC Legg 105 blend.


----------



## chef jimmyj

*WARNING! WARNING! DANGER WILL ROBINSON![*
I just looked at the Ac Legg's instructions for the 105 Blend, and it says a 1 POUND of Cure #1 for 25 pounds of meat. That should read 1 OUNCE! One Pound would be TOXIC!

With the Cure #1, heat at 120-130°F for 1 hour, no Smoke, to dry the casing. Add Smoke and increase the smoker temp 10°F every hour to no higher than 170°F. Ypur goal is an IT between 150 and 155°F. Chill in Ice or cold water to 70°F and hang to air dry and Bloom, develop a nice case coloring  refrigerate 2 to 3 hours before packaging and freezing....JJ


----------



## Biggy1

chef jimmyj said:


> *WARNING! WARNING! DANGER WILL ROBINSON![*
> I just looked at the Ac Legg's instructions for the 105 Blend, and it says a 1 POUND of Cure #1 for 25 pounds of meat. That should read 1 OUNCE! One Pound would be TOXIC!
> 
> With the Cure #1, heat at 120-130°F for 1 hour, no Smoke, to dry the casing. Add Smoke and increase the smoker temp 10°F every hour to no higher than 170°F. Ypur goal is an IT between 150 and 155°F. Chill in Ice or cold water to 70°F and hang to air dry and Bloom, develop a nice case coloring  refrigerate 2 to 3 hours before packaging and freezing....JJ


Thank you for the information I used 14 grams of cure1 and 120grams if 105 blend for 12$'s of meat.


----------

